# 2022 plans



## norseprepper78 (11 mo ago)

2022 plans

Expand my house and get a cold storage in house for more food as well as a pantry for dry food. 
Will also this year start growing potatoecrops as well as improve my herbs and vegetable garden. 
Will also store more wood, buy more cerosine as well as have more fuel ready in case of shortages
Might buy items to reduce my electrical bills. 

Will work more overtime and stock up on items. working double shifts almost every day next week.

Will prepare garden to be the freetime area and relax area in dire times.


----------



## Beechnut (Sep 6, 2020)

I plan on expanding my garden, cutting more firewood so that I have extra to sell for a bit of cash, and loosing weight.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Get a wood-burning stove as back-up heat and pay off last of debts.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Stay alive, healthy and out of jail. Try to enjoy my last remaining years and stop worrying.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I found a couple of knives that look like my wife or my brother got to them. I figure I can polish out the dings while I still get to watch "Survivor." I think I'm just going to buy some letter openers and leave them out in the open. That should satisfy the "users and abusers" for a decade or two...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

We fostered some pheasants on our property a few years back. I’d say dozens but more like 100s now abound and they taste great.


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

I am planning on redoing my huge garden. I probably won't be planting much for vegetables this year. I have 2 years already canned. But I have been reading books on soil agronomy. Vegetables are healthy. Vegetables grown in soil that is nutrient balanced is even healthier. One of the books I have been reading is an old book called "the intelligent gardener" by Steve Solomon. You won't get your micronutrients from your food, if they are not in the soil to begin with.

Preppers worry about storing enough calories..how about storing enough vitamins and minerals?


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

My focus is bugging IN and I just ordered solar batteries and another panel today.

I've never been a successful grower but decided to try an Aerogarden to see if hydroponics is an option for vegetables - a promising start:


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

Looks nice Kelly, are those spinach sprouts? I have played with aeroponics before, both with high pressure and low pressure setups. I am going to guess that the aerogarden is a low pressure system. 
I will add to my 2022 plans, completion of a deep water hydroponic flotation system for winter spinach. As you can see, i have much to do.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I grew a bunch of tomatoes and peppers in cages along the fence line a few years ago. I just checked with the Warden about doing it again. She seems to think it would make the yard look ugly. Shes very picky. May try garlic in the front flower bed. It dont need much sunlight and there sure aint much there.


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

nondakotagroer said:


> Looks nice Kelly, are those spinach sprouts?


What came in the package: Dill is highest, (2) mints are lowest, (2) basils & thyme. All have sprouted after a week. If they actually Grow I'll be cursed with finding recipes to use them in 😄


----------



## nondakotagroer (Jan 11, 2022)

Good luck with the recipes. I have never used mint in anything. I would not have any idea what to do with it. I think your mini garden will be a success if you have a place with enough light. Thru the years, that is the biggest problem I have found when growing in the winter. I have plenty of grow lights, but the daily electricity cost adds up fast.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

norseprepper78 said:


> 2022 plans
> 
> Expand my house and get a cold storage in house for more food as well as a pantry for dry food.
> Will also this year start growing potatoecrops as well as improve my herbs and vegetable garden.
> ...


kinnebec is a good variety of potato that stores well


----------

